# Dare To Be - Haifa Wehbe! (August 5th - 18th)



## StereoXGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello, all!

It's time for a new challenge!

Our next challenge is Dare To Be - Haifa Wehbe!

Chosen by ox0xbarbiex0xo, winner of Dare To Be - Crazy Lashes!

Below are some inspiration pics, but feel free to add your own!





































For those who would like to enter, please note:

The rules have changed. Entries must be specifically created for this challenge. Recycled images are no longer allowed.

Please review the rest of the rules here.

As before, no photoshopping is allowed. This includes the lightening and darkening of images. Only cropping and resizing images is allowed.

*Have fun and enjoy the contest!*



*For those whose entries include more than one pic:* Please post the pic that you would like to be entered into the voting poll as your first pic to save time.
*






*


----------



## daer0n (Aug 5, 2008)

Who is she? haha

never heard of her before





Will add some more pics later on


----------



## Ashley (Aug 5, 2008)

Ah...interesting theme! Lots of eyeliner and neutral/nude lips for this one! Can't wait to see entries!


----------



## nosepickle (Aug 5, 2008)

Agreed, who is she? I think I'll try it though. Why not?


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 5, 2008)

oooh she's an Arabic star! I bought a magazine in Egypt and she was all through it. I can't wait to see what people come up with, I've always wanted to do this look!


----------



## daer0n (Aug 5, 2008)

Ok, piccie time haha.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm not familiar with her, but she's beautiful!

I may give this a try for fun even though I look nothing like her. lol.


----------



## daer0n (Aug 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm not familiar with her, but she's beautiful!
I may give this a try for fun even though I look nothing like her. lol.





Me too LOL


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 5, 2008)

I definitely want to try this one!


----------



## Vintage.Glam (Aug 5, 2008)

great theme!

ive always loved that pic of her with the blue and yellow. so i may TRY that lol


----------



## kcam125 (Aug 5, 2008)

pretty!


----------



## vesna (Aug 5, 2008)

OMG this is brilliant! I love haifa. Her music and her look. I do my makeup in the style of hers quite often. Obviously doesn't look as good as hers but I give it a go anyways. I'm definitely going to enter this.


----------



## nanzmck (Aug 5, 2008)

Haifa is awesome! I love an Arabic eye, and I have the same kind of lenses she wears.

Great choice, sounds fun


----------



## Karren (Aug 5, 2008)

I never heard of her either? She does look amazing though....


----------



## Darla (Aug 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I never heard of her either? She does look amazing though....


----------



## Gwendela (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow! What a great challenge this will be.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 5, 2008)

I've seen her in a lot of the Arabic mu posts around here. She's definitely pretty! Debating on entering this one...


----------



## vesna (Aug 5, 2008)

For those who are not familiar with Haifa, she is Lebanese model and singer. She's well known throughout much of the Middle East and in many other places too. Mostly for her stunning looks and controversial personality.


----------



## SweetMakeup (Aug 5, 2008)

She is gorgeous....Lets see how this one works out for me


----------



## amanda1210 (Aug 5, 2008)

I am soooo gonna do this DTB! I guess it helps that I'm Iraqi with green eyes lol Can't look nearly as good as her, but I'ma try


----------



## kbella (Aug 5, 2008)

She has no singing skills what so ever but managed to get hit songs because of her looks and sexiness..


----------



## Beautyfocus (Aug 5, 2008)

She is gorgeous...Tiff you can rock this one!


----------



## Xuity (Aug 5, 2008)

Thinking about joining in now that I've finally got a cam


----------



## laurafaye (Aug 5, 2008)

According to wikipedia she's 42? She looks waaay younger...


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Aug 5, 2008)

I've never heard of her, but she's very beautiful!


----------



## mandarinita (Aug 5, 2008)

This sounds like fun but I am not sure, I can do her makeup..hehehe. she is beautiful


----------



## Beautyfocus (Aug 5, 2008)

here's my attempt..lol


----------



## laurafaye (Aug 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Beautyfocus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif here's my attempt..lolhttp://i35.tinypic.com/vpkdhy.jpg

http://i37.tinypic.com/301zqqd.jpg

Wow great entry, you look stunning!


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Aug 5, 2008)

Haifa is beautiful, she's got a great look!

Her eye makeup always looks like perfection.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 5, 2008)

Great first entry Maya!

Okay, I really like this best of all pics I've seen of Haifa, and it might be because it seems MUCH more natural than the others...


----------



## Gabriella20 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey thats Cute Maya! love the Lipstick!

OK Thats my third entry on a dare to be so heres my Work for the dare :



















Ok heres my entry hope you like it

My entre is photo Number 2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 6, 2008)

Beautyfocus, you look absolutely stunning! I love the light lip color on you...superb entry



.

Gabriella, that is a great color combo-I love pink, and I love your winged liner!


----------



## Gabriella20 (Aug 6, 2008)

Thank you very Much ! Id like to see yours soon! lol


----------



## vesna (Aug 6, 2008)

Great entries both of you. Really nice looks.

I'll definitely be entering this one when I get the chance.


----------



## purpleRain (Aug 6, 2008)

Never heard of her but I am not the only one I guess





This is not my look LOL, I look nothing like her AT ALL but I can't wait to see all the entries.

I already like the 2 entries.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Aug 6, 2008)

wow I love the two entries!!!! nice job ladies!!!

I have never new her Name but I always see her &amp; I think she's gorgeous

I cant wait to enter........If I can make time!!!!


----------



## kbella (Aug 6, 2008)

Haifa's latest video..


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 7, 2008)

I was practicing tonight...I don't think I'll enter this since I'm hoping to improve on it by lots. I'm posting though since I have show someone the pounds of makeup I slathered on



.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 7, 2008)

Wow Tiffany! The MU is very much like Haifa's! Great job. What's on your cheeks and lips?


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks Ashley! I used CG Snow Plum blush and L'oreal lipstick in Fairest Nude



.


----------



## Beautyfocus (Aug 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *xtiffanyx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Beautyfocus, you look absolutely stunning! I love the light lip color on you...superb entry




.
Gabriella, that is a great color combo-I love pink, and I love your winged

liner!

Thank you TIFF!

Originally Posted by *xtiffanyx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was practicing tonight...I don't think I'll enter this since I'm hoping to improve on it by lots. I'm posting though since I have show someone the pounds of makeup I slathered on



.
http://i34.tinypic.com/nb5en9.jpg

http://i34.tinypic.com/2uzb0gk.jpg

http://i33.tinypic.com/dmpbub.jpg

http://i37.tinypic.com/2icb2fq.jpg

I could see the shimmer on your cheeks...Looks good though...I love it


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 7, 2008)

wow, loving these entries everyone! you all look gorgeous


----------



## vesna (Aug 7, 2008)

Tiffany you look great. Very haifa


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 7, 2008)

Thank you



!


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh wow, you guys look really good!

I suck at smokey so I won't even contemplate entering.


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 7, 2008)

Cute entries everyone!

Haven't got a clue who she is but she's very pretty!


----------



## Darla (Aug 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Haifa's latest video..2jRWeXYOF9k

that was an interesting video, but the lack of lip syncing was very distracting imho


----------



## kbella (Aug 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif that was an interesting video, but the lack of lip syncing was very distracting imho Yep it gets a bit distracting...I watch her videos mainly for her make up and outfits.
Ladies y'all did a good job!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Aug 7, 2008)

You ladies all look amazing!!

I vote Tiffany should do tutorials =) I love all of your makeup looks.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks Chelsey! I might give that a try tonight or tomorrow



.


----------



## ivette (Aug 7, 2008)

very pretty woman


----------



## luvzmakeup (Aug 9, 2008)

you look so pretty Tiffany...love your MU!


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Aug 9, 2008)

*Maya* you look gorgeous and fantastic work

*Gabriella* LOOOVE the shadow your eyes look amazing

*Tiffany* lovely as always...you doll you!

great entries thus far, hope I get the chance to enter this Sunday





If not, Monday for sure!


----------



## kcam125 (Aug 9, 2008)

great entries so far!!


----------



## Gabriella20 (Aug 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MorrisonsMaenad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Maya* you look gorgeous and fantastic work
*Gabriella* LOOOVE the shadow your eyes look amazing

*Tiffany* lovely as always...you doll you!

great entries thus far, hope I get the chance to enter this Sunday





If not, Monday for sure!

Thank you !


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Aug 10, 2008)

You all look amazing!


----------



## Gabriella20 (Aug 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *xtiffanyx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was practicing tonight...I don't think I'll enter this since I'm hoping to improve on it by lots. I'm posting though since I have show someone the pounds of makeup I slathered on



.
http://i34.tinypic.com/nb5en9.jpg

http://i34.tinypic.com/2uzb0gk.jpg

http://i33.tinypic.com/dmpbub.jpg

http://i37.tinypic.com/2icb2fq.jpg

actually i dont understand that you want to improve those its really beautiful ive checked out some photos of Haifa and theres a Picture that reallly looks like the makeup you accomplished






Seriously you did a gr8t job


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Aug 11, 2008)

Alright, it was so hard for me to decide which pix to post cuz I was so happy w/the outcome of my make up, but here we go

























I love my little Ikea lamp, best lighting EVER! LoL I got tired of my bootsy flash LoL...

Photo 1 is my entry


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 11, 2008)

Great job! I think the first picture is the best one



.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Aug 11, 2008)

Wonderful, love the light.


----------



## vesna (Aug 11, 2008)

Ruby, you look absolutely amazing. You really did a fantastic job and I can see why you're pleased with it. I like all the photos but I'd have to agree that the first one is also my favourite. You look a lot like Haifa in that one.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 11, 2008)

all those looks are great !!


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 11, 2008)

wow MorrisonsMaenad it looks really good! i love the first one!


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Aug 11, 2008)

K the first one it is, thanks for all the compliments it's really appreciated


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Aug 12, 2008)

haha... well, my picture is alright, but I dont think I look so much like her.


----------



## CosmeticCouture (Aug 12, 2008)

OK, I usually never have time to do these, so I am excited that I finally have the opportunity to enter a picture... Be gentle, this is my first entry ever!



Not to mention that I am old lady (almost 36) and a mother of an 18 &amp; 16 year old! LOL


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Aug 12, 2008)

*ox0xbarbiex0xo*: You look very pretty, and you have GREAT hair! Good job on the MU





*CosmeticCouture*: You are on HOT MAMA



! You look FANTASTIC


----------



## luvzmakeup (Aug 13, 2008)

Ruby, you kinda look like Lizette in those pictures.


----------



## Anthea (Aug 13, 2008)

Everyone looks great, if I get some free time I'll try this DTB.


----------



## luvzmakeup (Aug 13, 2008)

me too!


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Aug 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *luvzmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ruby, you kinda look like Lizette in those pictures. Haha do I? When did u join btw? LoL just wondering...you better enter!


----------



## amber_nation (Aug 13, 2008)

Here's mine. Didn't turn out quite how I wanted so if I get a chance I will try again. But just in case I don't I am uploading now.


----------



## purpleRain (Aug 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CosmeticCouture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OK, I usually never have time to do these, so I am excited that I finally have the opportunity to enter a picture... Be gentle, this is my first entry ever!



Not to mention that I am old lady (almost 36) and a mother of an 18 &amp; 16 year old! LOL
http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h9...y/DSC03629.jpg

I like your hair! That green color is different but it suits you!


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 13, 2008)

i think that she was born on israel cus her name is one of israel city's


----------



## kbella (Aug 13, 2008)

Haifa was born and raised in Lebanon.

Ladies...I'm impressed, y'all did a good job!

MorrisonsMaenad..I love your first pic.. very classy..reminds me of old hollywood glamour.


----------



## amanda1210 (Aug 14, 2008)

Here are my pics, they're not very good at all but atleast i tried



Oh and plz use the 2nd one as my entry. Thanks!


----------



## PaperFlowers (Aug 14, 2008)

I want to do this but dunno if I can pull it off as a blonde!


----------



## vesna (Aug 14, 2008)

PaperFlowers, you should definitely enter. Doesn't matter what colour of hair you have. It's about the makeup after all. I'd love to see what you can come up with.


----------



## kcam125 (Aug 14, 2008)

great looks!


----------



## purpleRain (Aug 14, 2008)

I love her makeup with that dark hair


----------



## vesna (Aug 14, 2008)

Those pics are gorgeous. I wish I had eyebrows like Haifa's.


----------



## PaperFlowers (Aug 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *vesna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif PaperFlowers, you should definitely enter. Doesn't matter what colour of hair you have. It's about the makeup after all. I'd love to see what you can come up with. I can work on it tomorrow




We'll see how it goes!


----------



## vesna (Aug 14, 2008)

Great to see that you decided to take part.

Can't wait to give this one a try for myself actually. I'll be doing my entry probably on Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Nightvamp (Aug 14, 2008)

she has gorgeous make up


----------



## PaperFlowers (Aug 14, 2008)

Actually, as I'm too lazy to break out the hairdryer, and it's my off day, I'll wait until my hair dries tomorrow to do it.


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Aug 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Haifa was born and raised in Lebanon.
Ladies...I'm impressed, y'all did a good job!

MorrisonsMaenad..I love your first pic.. very classy..reminds me of old hollywood glamour.

Thank you very much



Very kind of you


----------



## luvzmakeup (Aug 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MorrisonsMaenad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Haha do I? When did u join btw? LoL just wondering...you better enter!



Remember I told you I voted for you as Kat Von D?


----------



## PaperFlowers (Aug 15, 2008)

I did it!!! I'm not sure how I feel about them though, I think I like them but I'm a terrible critic of myself so you guys can judge them! #3 is my entry -- but I'm iffy so tell me if you think another one should be entered! (In other words...help me pick one!)

The first 3 were in the same place; #4 and on have a different lighting.


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 15, 2008)

This is such a cool theme. She's so beautiful!


----------



## TxKimberly (Aug 16, 2008)

Wow Tiffany, well done!


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 16, 2008)

I just cannot come up with something I'm really satisfied with



...I'll use this as my entry though since my eyeshadow looks poop brown in the first one I posted. I took a close up w/o flash of my eyeliner before I put on mascara and falsies because the flash makes my makeup look washed out. I can't keep the pictures from being blurry without flash though so I usually have to use it.

The photo quality is much better in the first look I did though--any opinions on which one I should use?


----------



## luvzmakeup (Aug 16, 2008)

Tiffany, you did a really good job!!!! I like pix 1 &amp; 2.


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 16, 2008)

wow tiffany! i love the first picture!


----------



## ninalovesmakeup (Aug 16, 2008)

Tiffany you look great. I like photo 2 a lot.


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Aug 16, 2008)

Tiffany you did well...don't even stress! I like pix 1 &amp; 2, but I'd say 2 cuz she always does a side pose from what I've seen LoL.

I see you being in the top 3, if not the winner of this one (from what I've seen so far)...you're tough competition


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 16, 2008)

I love 2 and 3! Great job, Tiffany!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *PaperFlowers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I did it!!! I'm not sure how I feel about them though, I think I like them but I'm a terrible critic of myself so you guys can judge them! #3 is my entry -- but I'm iffy so tell me if you think another one should be entered! (In other words...help me pick one!)
The first 3 were in the same place; #4 and on have a different lighting.





I like #4 the best.



Good job!


----------



## PaperFlowers (Aug 16, 2008)

#4 it is then! I'll use that as my entry.


----------



## vesna (Aug 16, 2008)

You look gorgeous Tiffany. The eyeliner looks stunning.


----------



## Anthea (Aug 16, 2008)

Nice job Tiffany, you always look great.

At the risk of embarrassing myself and I know I will look absolutely nothing like her I think I'm going to have a go at this later on today, my son will be away for several hours and I will have time to kill. Look forward to it should be fun


----------



## laurafaye (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm impressed by everyones entries!


----------



## daer0n (Aug 17, 2008)

Gosh, since i have nothing to do tomorrow i will try and post my entries, i havent checked any of the entries yet either haha, im sure everyone has done a good job though.

Will come back later on and check all the entries out


----------



## Anthea (Aug 17, 2008)

Ok, here is my entry, please be kind, as of yesterday I am on the wrong side of my forty's and male lol



I am quite happy how my makeup turned out though



, I am pretty sure none of you have seen this wig it's wearing as its been 12 months since I wore it. I don't wear it much as I really don't like the fringe on it, but its a long wig and suits this theme (except the fringe).





































Please help me decide which of the photo's to enter,I know I look nothing like Haifa Wehbe, she is so pretty and does not smile and pics of me don't look too good when I don't smile but I had a lot of fun doing this


----------



## daer0n (Aug 17, 2008)

You look gorgeous Anthea! i love the first, second and third pics, i'd suggest entering the second one as your entry, you look awesome!


----------



## daer0n (Aug 17, 2008)

Your entry is gorgeous too Tiffany!, i love the third picture, the eyeshadow looks awesome.


----------



## amber_nation (Aug 17, 2008)

Got a chance to retry this, so ignore my other pic.

Funny thing is I felt like I had a ton of makeup on but doesn't look that way in the pics.

All the entries so far have been fantastic, will be very hard to pick a winner this time.

And hopefully my pics show up OK, trying a different way to add pics this time.


----------



## amber_nation (Aug 17, 2008)

I figured out hot to post pics (thanks Ashley)

So here is the one that I want to enter:


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 17, 2008)

anthea, i think your makeup is absolutely gorgeous! smokey eyes dont look good on me as they do you!!


----------



## Anthea (Aug 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You look gorgeous Anthea! i love the first, second and third pics, i'd suggest entering the second one as your entry, you look awesome! Originally Posted by *x33cupcake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif anthea, i think your makeup is absolutely gorgeous! smokey eyes dont look good on me as they do you!! Thank you both,



I agree and I will go with the 2nd photo. I went a little snap happy and when uploading them to the server I had 40 pics lol





So this one please. Thanks


----------



## Gabriella20 (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow theres soo much beautiful entries from every on its going to be a hard one!~


----------



## vesna (Aug 17, 2008)

I can't believe I still haven't attempted this yet. I really don't want to run out of time but I won't be able to do it today so I hope that I can try this out tomorrow. I love Haifa's look.

Gorgeous entries btw everyone. Anthea, I love that first pic!


----------



## purpleRain (Aug 17, 2008)

Very impressing entries here at Dare2Be!

Well done everybody ..


----------



## lolaB (Aug 18, 2008)

Wow, so many awesome entries! Anthea, you look GREAT with a smokey eye! I attempted one of her looks today and it was an epic fail, so I think I'll just be voting this time around, lol.


----------



## tuna_fish (Aug 18, 2008)

Everyone looks great!

Anthea - you did a fabulous job!


----------



## Anthea (Aug 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *vesna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can't believe I still haven't attempted this yet. I really don't want to run out of time but I won't be able to do it today so I hope that I can try this out tomorrow. I love Haifa's look.
Gorgeous entries btw everyone. Anthea, I love that first pic!

Thank you Vesna,



Its hard to choose which one is best, they all appeal differently in their own way.

Originally Posted by *lolaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow, so many awesome entries! Anthea, you look GREAT with a smokey eye! I attempted one of her looks today and it was an epic fail, so I think I'll just be voting this time around, lol. Thank you so much





Originally Posted by *tuna_fish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Everyone looks great!
Anthea - you did a fabulous job!

Thank you Jill, you are too sweet


----------



## luvzmakeup (Aug 18, 2008)

Here is my entry.....Sorry, didn't have time to do my hair so I just pulled it up!



I guess I'll go with pic #2.


----------



## amber_nation (Aug 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *luvzmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif https://www.makeuptalk.com/editor_files/editor_images/entry_2.jpghttps://www.makeuptalk.com/editor_files/editor_images/entry.jpgHere is my entry.....Sorry, didn't have time to do my hair so I just pulled it up!



I guess I'll go with pic #2.

Great job Maria. you did a good job on your eyes. You've def. got the smoky eye look down. Which is something I need to work on.


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Aug 18, 2008)

Maria Maria! You look very cute





Using the shower curtain as a backdrop ay? LoL


----------



## daer0n (Aug 18, 2008)

Boo, i didnt get to enter this one after all.

Everyone did a very good job, good luck girls!


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 18, 2008)

Hmm...I hope I'm just imagining things but I'd like to use this one from the first look I did as my entry instead because I look like I have a crooked mouth in the newer one and it's disturbing me



.

I'm looking through all these entries and finding great inspiration for different smoky eye looks



...I still can't get over Haifa being in her forties.






Geez, I almost forgot to thank everyone for their sweet comments...thank you all



.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 18, 2008)

Please note that today's the last day to enter!






For anyone else who'd like to enter, please do so by *11:59 PM EDT (Eastern Daylight Time). *The voting poll will be posted at midnight.

A few times in the past, people have tried to enter after this time saying that it's not midnight for them yet. Please keep in mind that I am in Florida and cannot stay up until it has been midnight for everyone. If you try to upload your images before time's up but encounter difficulties, just let me know and an exception will be made and you will be allowed in the voting poll as soon as you are able to post your images.


----------



## Robing (Aug 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *luvzmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif https://www.makeuptalk.com/editor_files/editor_images/entry_2.jpghttps://www.makeuptalk.com/editor_files/editor_images/entry.jpgHere is my entry.....Sorry, didn't have time to do my hair so I just pulled it up!



I guess I'll go with pic #2.

You look stunning.


----------



## kbella (Aug 19, 2008)

My last minute entry


----------

